
Ask HN: How do alternative social platforms handle state actors? - evolve2k
The recent news of a Facebook insider whistleblowing on their struggles with state actors and disinformation campaigns makes me ask, are alternative platforms managing this any better?<p>I’ve posted elsewhere that I can see a number of my less educated and less tech savvy friends are starting to radicalise; just from being on mainstream platforms (Facebook&#x2F;YouTube).<p>What do the alternative platforms have to offer? Is there a migration path where I could lead friends away to a new “promised land”?<p>Curious what are the issues and who’s making any progress with new platforms that could do with an influx of users?
======
poletopole
Mastodon isn’t perfect but there’s less noise and no ads.

